# The Official Hijack Thread



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

A long time ago, on a website far far away... We had forums such as these with various subjects, regions, topics etc. A thread was created in one of the regional forums called "The Official Hijack Thread". It was a great place for all kinds of misc stuff, babble, rants, etc. As termed, the subject matter changed by the hour as the thread was "Hijacked", thus as it's intent. Please keep it clean, respectful and no personal attacks or anything that violates TOS. If the mods deem this thread unacceptable, I have no issue if you lock or delete it.

Happy Conversations!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I caught a fish


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

You been highjacked


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Anybody need some milk weed plants? They are suppose to be great for butterflies. For whatever reason I got them growing all around my house this year. in the ditch by the street, in my daylilies flowerbed, in the flowerbed surrounding my house... Free in Chesterland if you love butterflies...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Okay...I'll bite.
Another 'jack'...and rant start...

It seems as though every now and again there are members on every website that forget where they are at when posting. They forget they are guests at a privately operated site that is open to the public as long as the rules set by the owners/operators are followed. 
They forget it's kinda like going into a store. A store is open to the public but is still private property with rules that have to be followed. 
One thing for sure, just like stores that I may not agree with their policies and choose not to shop there, if ya don't like the rules set up on a site, find another site. 
It's not hard...


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

In honor of BMayhall,

"I Like Turtles!"


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I caught a fish


What was his name?


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Hot weekend for sure.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Thats not 5 lbs.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

EStrong said:


> In honor of BMayhall,
> 
> "I Like Turtles!"


Ahh you beat me to it! First thing that came to mind. I just read a story he's in college now.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Okay...I'll bite.
> Another 'jack'...and rant start...
> 
> It seems as though every now and again there are members on every website that forget where they are at when posting. They forget they are guests at a privately operated site that is open to the public as long as the rules set by the owners/operators are followed.
> ...


Party pooper...


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

They shut down my word associations thread back in the day :/ We were having too much fun I guess.



Im looking for a bento (that's japanese for lunch) box, it cant be pinku (thats japanese for pink) or any girl color. It has to be of 2 or more kotoba (thats japanese for 2 compartments) and has be be chibi(small) sized. And has to be really kawaii (cute). Also It has to be about 10-20 bux. And you have to post pics of it first (i want to make sure it's kawaii [cute]). And it would be nice if it came with matching chopstick holder (WITH chopsticks). OH! and it CANNOT have any cartoon pictures, or be made out of plastic. It has to be made of ceramic, or something like that. Also it would be nice if it was made in japan. and not in china or corea (korea) or whatever. I have found a bento box similar to the one im describing in e-bay, but it was 1 kotoba, and i dont want my gohan (rice) to touch my other things (it can get wet and i would not like that, plus 2 compartments looks more kawaii)


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Hijacking my own post. I see your TURTLE BOY and raise you a GRAPE LADY FALLS!


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> They shut down my word associations thread back in the day :/ We were having too much fun I guess.
> 
> Im looking for a bento (that's japanese for lunch) box, it cant be pinku (thats japanese for pink) or any girl color. It has to be of 2 or more kotoba (thats japanese for 2 compartments) and has be be chibi(small) sized. And has to be really kawaii (cute). Also It has to be about 10-20 bux. And you have to post pics of it first (i want to make sure it's kawaii [cute]). And it would be nice if it came with matching chopstick holder (WITH chopsticks). OH! and it CANNOT have any cartoon pictures, or be made out of plastic. It has to be made of ceramic, or something like that. Also it would be nice if it was made in japan. and not in china or corea (korea) or whatever. I have found a bento box similar to the one im describing in e-bay, but it was 1 kotoba, and i dont want my gohan (rice) to touch my other things (it can get wet and i would not like that, plus 2 compartments looks more kawaii)


Perfectly understandable!!!


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

Weather report today......light SE winds. Took off for the beach,and nearly got blown away by the strong easterly winds. Eh, it will turn southerly and the Lake will turn to glass (I thought to myself). Took off when the Lake started capping, got cloudy and the temp dropped.

Should have went fishing . 

When can weather people finally get their 1 day forecasts right???


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Shad Rap said:


> Party pooper...


Sorry Shad Rap. Between the stupid swimming pool repairs and cutting trees down causing down time for my mental 'fishing' therapy, guess I just needed to let off a little steam.

On a lighter note, I got the grass cut today, made and sprayed 4 gal. weed killer, fixed a flat tire on the yard cart and one on the zero turn mower and got the pool pump and mtr. torn down. 
Tomorrows agenda will be finish rebuilding pool pump/mtr., replacing filter sand, start on repairing pool wall and spreading about a yard and a half of sand for floor. Top of the week will be install pool liner, partially fill pool, cut in skimmer and return and finish filling. 
Already told the wife when this pools done and back up running, she can contact me by phone out on the lake...but don't mention that stupid pool again or I'm gonna run through it with the tractor. 

Gonna hijack my own post:

Just got done spooling my new Shimano TR200-G my brother sent me with some 80lb braid. Gearing up for some heavy duty catfishing on the Ohio River in about a month.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

fastwater said:


> Sorry Shad Rap. Between the stupid swimming pool repairs and cutting trees down causing down time for my mental 'fishing' therapy, guess I just needed to let off a little steam.
> 
> On a lighter note, I got the grass cut today, made and sprayed 4 gal. weed killer, fixed a flat tire on the yard cart and one on the zero turn mower and got the pool pump and mtr. torn down.
> Tomorrows agenda will be finish rebuilding pool pump/mtr., replacing filter sand, start on repairing pool wall and spreading about a yard and a half of sand for floor. Top of the week will be install pool liner, partially fill pool, cut in skimmer and return and finish filling.
> ...


I got tired just reading your post!
Messed up the steering on my lawn tractor last night . Hopefully just need to find the correct bolt for the tie rod. Just to do the semi monthly weed wacking and maybe get the chain saaw out after a late morning funeral. This Saturday =Labor Day.......


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

EStrong said:


> What was his name?


RANDY


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Does anyone need spare sparrows? I have them by the dozen. They reside in a big hedge but they don't nest there. They are desperate for nesting sites and I've fixed a few gaps they were using around the house. They nest in the gutters and plug them. If I leave the back garage door open, they'll start building a nest on top of the big door opener. I became aware of this when I found dry grass on the roof of my parked car. When the door is closed they'll hover around its window like THERE MUST BE A WAY THROUGH.

Oh well, it's not like the house I sold, which was under attack by woodpeckers and nuthatches pecking at the eaves.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

whats purple and goes BANG BANG?? that's a 2 door grape. whats purple and goes BANG BANG BANG BANG? that's a 4 door grape.

the weather here in tenn this weekend is forcasted to be in the upper 90,s.

I just hijacked my own post, LOL.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Is anyone else thinking about going out to fish today


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Has anyone ever had the thought that maybe the weather people get the forecast wrong to lend credence the the whole unpredictable global warming thing? Everyone always says it never used to be like this, you know, the weather changing and all. The Springs were always mild and warm with gentle rains, the Summers hot and humid with occasional thunderstorms, the Falls were always cool and dry, although a bit windy, the Winters always cold and snowy. Now, however, sometimes it seems like there's always a few days in April that seem like June, a few days in January that seem like November, vise versa, and so on and so forth.

The funny thing is, if you look at historical record highs and lows, we rarely ever break them. It does happen from time to time, but, you would be led to think every record high should have been set in the last 10 years. Not so says history. For instance, in Cleveland on June 11th, 1954 it was 92°, June 12th and 13th it was 93°, 94° on the 14th, and 97° on the 15th.

In the 1970's it was Global Cooling, then, it became Global Warming, then "Man made" Global warming, currently it's "Man made" Climate Change, now, the old is new again, and they are saying it's actually Global Cooling, and maybe a new Ice Age. I'm not sure if we as Man are being accused of the Cooling or not.

I'm getting confused:






I sure am glad we got all those forest fires under control. Can you imagine how hot it would been otherwise?


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Caught another Big Bass the other day.
Hey what bait were you using, where did you catch it, was it deep or shallow, did you keep it, can I tag along with you the next time you go? I wanna catch a Big one too. Yea right!!

Roscoe


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

fastwater said:


> Sone on the zero turn mower and got the pool pump and mtr. torn down.
> Tomorrows agenda will be finish rebuilding pool pump/mtr., replacing filter sand, start on repairing pool wall and spreading about a yard and a half of sand for floor. Top of the week will be install pool liner, partially fill pool, cut in skimmer and return and finish filling.
> Already told the wife when this pools done and back up running, she can contact me by phone out on the lake...but don't mention that stupid pool again or I'm gonna run through it with the tractor.
> 
> ...


Happiest day of my life is when I drove the old ford truck through the middle of our above ground swimming pool. This BS of "Hey you just put water in and turn the filter on" Sheeeeeeeee...


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

After WW2 the Hitler youth continued guerrilla attacks on Allied troops, causing casualties that aren't often mentioned.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

1basshunter said:


> Is anyone else thinking about going out to fish today


Yep!

Been thinking about going since about 0630 this morning and not able to go.
It's now 1215 and taking a break for lunch. The longer I think about going the more P.O.'d I get. In a few more hrs. it will most likely not be pleasant around here.

On a lighter note...

The noise of the cicadas are driving me crazy' ER .


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

How about them Reds!


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

You never know when you just might find an Olsen twin in your hot dog bun, LOL...


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> RANDY


Hmmm... Do you love to fish, or do you love a fish? Get a tent next time! 

View media item 78999


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

EStrong said:


> How about them Reds!


I hate commies....


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Has anyone seen the great white snapper? Boy I miss that thread............


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Snakecharmer said:


> Has anyone seen the great white snapper? Boy I miss that thread............


Was gonna post that last night.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

EStrong said:


> Hmmm... Do you love to fish, or do you love a fish? Get a tent next time!
> 
> View media item 78999


STALKER


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

KaGee said:


> Was gonna post that last night.


Great minds think alike.....


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> STALKER


Nah, Google Earth! 

I see you weren't wearing your floaties for protection. Guess you didn't pay attention in Health Class. Remember, it only takes one time to regret something for the rest of your life, lol.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

EStrong, the hot dog video, in 12 years of being a member of this site, that is the most **ed up thing ive ever seen posted.

I cant post a direct link to this one due to bad language but this one is hilarious: "Bug in Mouth Brings Out the Street in Reporter"

this ones a classic:





 
and here is the cutest cat ive ever heard, turn it up and listen to the noises this cat makes:





 
and ill hijack my own post.... if anyone likes house/techno check this song out....

"Deadmau5 - Complications"





 
and lastly, i agree with the poster before me, to rant.....to rant about anything, to rant on a website....makes you look completely ridiculous....it doesnt matter if you think youre right or how strongly you beleive something....because everyone has their own opinions about whats right and whats wrong....we're never all going to agree, for the most part i think were all grown men and everyone knows grown men all have their own opinions about whats right and wrong.

in my experience ive found the way to change someones mind is not to cry, yell, and moan but to encourage and convince.


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

Brothers John and Clarence Anglin and fellow inmate Frank Morris escape from Alcatraz Island prison, june 11th, 1962


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

hardwaterfan said:


> EStrong, the hot dog video, in 12 years of being a member of this site, that is the most **ed up thing ive ever seen posted.
> 
> I cant post a direct link to this one due to bad language but this one is hilarious: "Bug in Mouth Brings Out the Street in Reporter".


That LSD/Acid movie was shown to us in 6th grade for "drug awareness". We laughed our butts off the whole time. Ticked off the teacher so bad we had to sit in complete silence for 30 mins. Of course I had gas that day and ended up with a week's worth of after school detentions, which I never showed up for. 

I've seen the reporter vid, HILARIOUS!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

EStrong said:


> Nah, Google Earth!
> 
> I see you weren't wearing your floaties for protection. Guess you didn't pay attention in Health Class. Remember, it only takes one time to regret something for the rest of your life, lol.


Condominiums?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Nobody can find a can opener on Chopped


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Who doesn't enjoy a well crafted sculpture?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

All Eyes said:


> Who doesn't enjoy a well crafted sculpture?
> 
> View attachment 211951
> View attachment 211952
> ...


Wth......


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

All Eyes, years ago one of my roommates was in art school....it is amazing what people can create...


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

Those "sculptures" are what nightmares are made of. 

I've watched home alone 3-4 times a week for the last 2 months.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Condominiums?


For me, it's a toss up between Hellman's mayonnaise and just about any brand of mustard. I really like them both, and if it's a turkey sandwich, I like them both at the same time. I also like ranch dressing on french fries, mashed taters, onion rings, and what not. Would that mean ranch dressing is also a condominiuments? Miracle Whip just plain sucks, IMO.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Found this little dude while taking a walk with my son today... There were 2 babies looking for tadpoles to eat.




  








Image




__
buckzye11


__
Jun 12, 2016


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

buckzye11 said:


> Found this little dude while taking a walk with my son today... There were 2 babies looking for tadpoles to eat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so freaking cute, but, dang they are vicious. Hey.....did I just describe my wife?


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

My mother used to lead classes of school kids through the art museum. She said some of the city kids thought boats had wheels, because they only ever saw them on trailers.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Do birds get the runs? My windshield is a disaster.


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

I can't stop, maybe you can. For the next ten minutes don't think about Elephants....


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Ripley said:


> I can't stop, maybe you can. For the next ten minutes don't think about Elephants....


Sounds like when someone spots an ex-wife/GF.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

EStrong said:


> Sounds like someone spotted an ex-wife/GF.


You fine sir are ruthless


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Ripley said:


> I can't stop, maybe you can. For the next ten minutes don't think about Elephants....





EStrong said:


> Sounds like when someone spots an ex-wife/GF.





Saugeye Tom said:


> You fine sir are ruthless


Thank you for recognizing the skills. LOL... And I wasn't saying Ripley spotted one of his "formers", just someone, somewhere ran into.... well you know. It's a guy thing.


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi Jack, welcome


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Here's Jack... LOL... Couldn't say it any better myself.

View media item 79005
ps, this post not directed at anyone on this thread.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> Has anyone seen the great white snapper? Boy I miss that thread............


was looking for it while fishing a farm pond in tn but no white snapper, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

Catfish with red ball stuck in mouth.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

How'd ya like to meet this feller on a dark night. The New Bern NC monster bear!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

EStrong said:


> Here's Jack... LOL... Couldn't say it any better myself.
> 
> View media item 79005
> ps, this post not directed at anyone on this thread.


Welcome Nancy.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

EStrong said:


> Thank you for recognizing the skills. LOL... And I wasn't saying Ripley spotted one of his "formers", just someone, somewhere ran into.... well you know. It's a guy thing.


Lol. I know. ....


----------



## bigsplash (Nov 7, 2013)

How bout those Pens!


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Been up all night fishing, going to bed. GOODNIGHT!


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

NCbassattack said:


> How'd ya like to meet this feller on a dark night. The New Bern NC monster bear!


That **** in the background must be pretty huge too!


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

I worked in the landscape maintenance shop at OSU. I worked litter control gathering anything from beer bottles to tacos to used underwear. The dormitory lots were interesting for the broken glass and computer cards (remember those?) and the furniture but NOTHING compared to the discarded art projects.

The worst mistake I ever made on that job was to spear a little plastic bottle of men's fragrance. I stank of that for the rest of the day.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

UFM82 said:


> Do birds get the runs? My windshield is a disaster.


hope you don't mind me hijacking your thread for a minute. but when I was in marine corps boot camp we use to sing a song about birdy birdy in the sky drop a little white wash in my eye, I'm no sailor I wont cry, I'm just glad elephants don't fly. could you just see if a elephant with the runs dumped on your new car or boat, LOL.
sherman


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

sherman51 said:


> hope you don't mind me hijacking your thread for a minute.


Smart ass, LOL... 

Semper Fi, Carry On, Hoo Rah!


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Speaking of birds, there is nothing better than throwing an Innova Tern 375 feet, downhill and having it land UNDER the basket. With 5 guys you don't know in the group in front of you watching. Love it.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

bigsplash said:


> How bout those Pens!


Sometimes I prefer a #2 Pencil or a Sharpie!


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Are the tires on the car, or is the car on the tires?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

If you put tires on the car......is it retired?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

all these tires gets me so confused, LOL.
sherman


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

bigsplash said:


> How bout those Pens!


That's the twelfth title team in Pittsburgh since Cleveland's last.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Was hiking in the woods behind the house with the wife. Found this Evil Baby Creek coming out of the dirt on the hill.
Owned this property for 30 years, no idea how it got there.
Kinda creepy -


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes I know, they are in the rebuilding phase(they have been for the last 30yrs)....but will the Browns ever have a team worth turning the TV on to watch?

And, if the dog eats an apple a day, does it keep the vet. away?


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

I am addicted to Amazon Prime Now.

Look at all this cool stuff you can get on there, and for less than $100 AND delivered in two hours....


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

OrangeMilk said:


> I am addicted to Amazon Prime Now.
> 
> Look at all this cool stuff you can get on there, and for less than $100 AND delivered in two hours....
> 
> View attachment 212080


RANDOM


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

randy


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

OrangeMilk said:


> I am addicted to Amazon Prime Now.
> 
> Look at all this cool stuff you can get on there, and for less than $100 AND delivered in two hours....
> 
> View attachment 212080


Hmmm, Orange Milk... Perhaps O.J.???


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 212081
> randy


You mean Randy Junior. Told you to wear your floaties for protection.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi Jack!


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

Saugeye Tom said:


> RANDOM


Look a little closer at the items Tom and use your imagination.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

OrangeMilk said:


> I am addicted to Amazon Prime Now.
> 
> Look at all this cool stuff you can get on there, and for less than $100 AND delivered in two hours....
> 
> View attachment 212080


That's a nice kidnapper wishlist you have going there. Don't forget to buy a topo map so you can remember where you hid the body!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

EStrong said:


> You mean Randy Junior. Told you to wear your floaties for protection.


Ml1187 borrowed them and took my hoe


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Ml1187 borrowed them and took my hoe


Too bad about your HO Tom. Maybe you'll get'er back. Good Luck.


Roscoe


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

I say no more political correctness.

Profiling should be allowed and used.

If we (Our Country) don't really wake up and look out for ourselves, we are just biding time until the Big One hits.
Frankly I am sick of it. We gotta stand up. Us Americans are getting the shaft. Piss on 'em!!


Roscoe


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Roscoe said:


> I say no more political correctness.
> 
> Profiling should be allowed and used.
> 
> ...


http://www.trumptaj.com/rooms-suites-en.html


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Never stayed at one of Trump's suites. Why, are you considering staying at one? I have no info on customer feedback. Thanks for the tip, but I have no plans on staying at Trump's suites.

Roscoe


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Roscoe said:


> Too bad about your HO Tom. Maybe you'll get'er back. Good Luck.
> 
> 
> Roscoe


Holy crap your still here. I thought you went the way of MARKFISH


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

So how's that working out for you so far?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/all-white-snapping-turtle.181863/


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Some tattoos are better than others.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Holy crap your still here. I thought you went the way of MARKFISH


Tom
Don't know Markfish or anything about him.Have you come up with the photo of the World Record 28lb. Bowfin you caught? Sure like to see it.



Roscoe


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Let's all just take a deep breath and think about this.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Roscoe said:


> Tom
> Don't know Markfish or anything about him.Have you come up with the photo of the World Record 28lb. Bowfin you caught? Sure like to see it.
> 
> 
> ...


No...after I moved things ended up different places. I believe my mother may have the box....I'll find it


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> No...after I moved things ended up different places. I believe my mother may have the box....I'll find it


Long as my leg


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

I am sick and tired of partyers taking up all the spots at the campgrounds near the best fishing! Why is it, unless you like to boat or fish, do you feel the need to "camp" near bodies of water? Most just kinda laze around all day, and often, drink all night. I know there are exceptions, but, it been my experience that maybe 1 in ten people in the campground actually fish, but yet, they choose to camp in campgrounds on prime fishing real estate. 

I really hate your idea of "camping", too. You turn the campground into the city you just came from, row upon row of travel trailers, fifth wheels, and motor homes, squeezed in like sardines. I mean, most likely you're leaving a 1500 square foot or bigger house to live in a 350 square foot mobile home that has a crappy small bathroom, overpriced and often unreliable appliances. What so fun about that?


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

I like eggs.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

I like chicken.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Some people have no sense of humor.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

All Eyes said:


> Some people have no sense of humor.
> View attachment 212275


 Now that would be justifiable !!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

glasseyes said:


> Now that would be justifiable !!


Why is she still alive?


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I say Hi Jack all the time when I walk into my office. This is a 4 ft. charcoal drawing of him I did back in 93 that still hangs on my wall.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Ever wonder what some celebrities would look like if they lived longer?


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

There once was a man from Yates,
Who did the Fandango on Skates,
He Slipped on a Cutlass,
Which Rendered him Nutless,
And Practically Useless on Dates....


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

There once was a girl from Nantucket. ....tennis elbow


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Looks like ManBearPig's kid. lol


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Why am I on the internet? I should be fishing! Ok, I'm off to go fishing.


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

Did carp jump?


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

There once was a young man from Kent
whose nose was unusually bent.
One day, he chose to follow that nose
and nobody knows where he went.


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

I farted


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

All of Meatloaf's music sounds the same..


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Slatebar said:


> All of Meatloaf's music sounds the same..


But how does it taste


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Here's a classic from studies of logic:

*This statement is false.*

If that's true, then the statement is false. If that's false, then the statement is true.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

scioto_alex said:


> Here's a classic from studies of logic:
> 
> *This statement is false.*
> 
> If that's true, then the statement is false. If that's false, then the statement is true.


EStrong


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

KaGee said:


> How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


 How much ground, could a groundhog hog, if a groundhog could hog ground?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

hijack. I just bought harry's razor and blades. I only shave once or twice a week. how long will a blade last??

there was a man going to st Ives he met a man with 7 wives who had 7 cats that had 7 kittens. man wives cats kittens how many was going to st Ives??
sherman


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

The man who stole my diary has died.
My thoughts are with his family.


----------



## Eatmybait (Apr 14, 2016)

sherman51 said:


> hijack. I just bought harry's razor and blades. I only shave once or twice a week. how long will a blade last??
> 
> there was a man going to st Ives he met a man with 7 wives who had 7 cats that had 7 kittens. man wives cats kittens how many was going to st Ives??
> sherman


ONE


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

sherman51 said:


> there was a man going to st Ives he met a man with 7 wives who had 7 cats that had 7 kittens. man wives cats kittens how many was going to st Ives??
> sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

KaGee said:


> The man who stole my diary has died.
> My thoughts are with his family.


 Ha Ha


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

scioto_alex said:


> Here's a classic from studies of logic:
> 
> *This statement is false.*
> 
> If that's true, then the statement is false. If that's false, then the statement is true.





Saugeye Tom said:


> EStrong


I didn't do it! I swear.... usually more than a few times in each sentence... What was the question?

Wait! The answer is "potato".


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

There once was a faerie named Tom,
Who fished with his floaties on,
He said "Hey there young lass",
"You can kiss my old @ss",
Then poof, like a fart, he was gone...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

EStrong said:


> There once was a faerie named Tom,
> Who fished with his floaties on,
> He said "Hey there young lass",
> "You can kiss my old @ss",
> Then poof, like a fart, he was gone...


EStrong was a man from Nantucket. ........fill in the blanks


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> EStrong was a man from Nantucket. ........fill in the blanks


EStrong was a man from Nantucket,
he keeps creek chubs in a bucket,
and a crawdad or two,
and some gills that are blue,
and a couple of leeches that suck it.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

While fishing from his boat in the creek,
he suddenly had to take a leak,
As he stood to go, he got bit by a skeeter
and now has an itch on his arm.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

EStrong said:


> And he keeps creeks chubs in a bucket,
> And a crawdad or two,
> And some bluegills too,
> And a couple of leeches that suck it.


Lmao rotff


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> While fishing from his boat in the creek,
> he suddenly had to take a leak,
> As he stood to go he got bit by a skeeter
> and now has an itch on his arm.


Who is peter


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Who is peter


He's a pumpkin eater...and that explains why he couldn't keep a wife.

Happy Fathers Day to all you 'Mac-Daddy's' out there.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> He's a pumpkin eater...and that explains why he couldn't keep a wife.


I thought he beat her....I'm not good at old nursing rhymes


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I thought he beat her....I'm not good at old nursing rhymes


She was actually thought to be a hooker that Peter couldn't stop from seeing other men. He kept her in the pumpkin, that didn't stop her so he killed her. Aren't these rhymes we teach our children special?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> She was actually thought to be a hooker that Peter couldn't stop from seeing other men. He kept her in the pumpkin, that didn't stop her so he killed her. Aren't these rhymes we teach our children special?


Now that I know the truth. ..I'll tell my grandaughter lol


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Now that I know the truth. ..I'll tell my grandaughter lol


While you're at it, you can tell her that the ryhym 'Ring Around the Rosie' is actually about mass death of the Bubonic Plague. The 'ring around the Rosie' is referring to the small reddish ring like rash that appeared when someone got the BP. 
And, that 'the old lady that lived in the shoe' was guilty of so much child abuse that she should have been sent to the electric chair and set right next to Mary in 'Mary,Mary Quit Contrary' for the torture and murder of hundreds of Protestants back in the day. Lastly, let's not forget ole 'Georgie Porgie' that would swing both ways...


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Ok, so, wait a minute... How many are going to the fair?


----------



## slapjaw (May 7, 2011)

Cavs win that is all


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Henry Ford, “_If you always do what you’ve always done, you’ll always get what you’ve always got._”


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

fastwater said:


> While you're at it, you can tell her that the ryhym 'Ring Around the Rosie' is actually about mass death of the Bubonic Plague. The 'ring around the Rosie' is referring to the small reddish ring like rash that appeared when someone got the BP.
> And, that 'the old lady that lived in the shoe' was guilty of so much child abuse that she should have been sent to the electric chair and set right next to Mary in 'Mary,Mary Quit Contrary' for the torture and murder of hundreds of Protestants back in the day. Lastly, let's not forget ole 'Georgie Porgie' that would swing both ways...


If you don't want to go with that description......Dice will tell them some nursery rhymes

_NOPE! Not here._


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

If I had a dime every time I [__________] I'd be/have [__________].


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

How about them Pirates?


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I need info on fishing at lake clear in upstate New York? Im going there for the weekend and need to know what lures i should bring.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Whale sperm is used for many things. As a hair ointment for improving hair growth, in lipstick(think about that the next time your swapping spit with the significant other) and in a few medicines...it is also a 'must have' when fishing upstate NY freshwater lakes. You rub it on whatever lure your using.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Is it any old whale sperm or is there a certain species of whale?.. The reason i ask is because i have no access to whale anything... So if i were to venture out and look for said whale sperm i would like to make sure i got the right kind... What if it were synthetic sperm would i still get as good of strikes as if it were natural???


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

promag said:


> Is it any old whale sperm or is there a certain species of whale?.. The reason i ask is because i have no access to whale anything... So if i were to venture out and look for said whale sperm i would like to make sure i got the right kind... What if it were synthetic sperm would i still get as good of strikes as if it were natural???


Naturally, it would have to be from the sperm whale. 
I would not use anything synthetic unless you are fishing the Hudson. There have been so many cars with bodies in them ran into that river that those fish prefer Mobil 1 full synthetic in 5/40weight.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Lube'em if you love'em!! Motor oil color power bait 4" power worms work great ill bring a few of those with me for sure!!. I also figure a mix bag of top waters and a few spinners should get me through the weekend... At least zome of the stuff resembles sperm or even where it is produced from..


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Have a great time. But remember...don't kiss 'the better half' if she's wearing lipstick. Brain fart...color all your lures with the better half's lipstick. 

Wonder where Johnny ' Eightball' Manziel will be partying this 4th of July?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Preperation h works good....better than whale sperm


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Preperation h works good....better than whale sperm


Preparation H has many uses also. Naturally it can be used for what it's made for.
BUTT, it can also be used in a pinch as a lip balm to soothe chapped lips in a pinch on those long haul fishing or hunting trips when spending long hrs. in the elements. And, as has been recently pointed out in the 'MeMe' thread, as toothpaste for those that can't read English. And now, as wisely pointed out by the most experienced, ICON of the outdoors, Mr. Saugeye Tom, as a fish attractant. 

Preparation H: Don't leave home without it.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Yu


fastwater said:


> Preparation H has many uses also. Naturally it can be used for what it's made for.
> BUTT, it can also be used in a pinch as a lip balm to soothe chapped lips in a pinch on those long haul fishing or hunting trips when spending long hrs. in the elements. And, as has been recently pointed out in the 'MeMe' thread, as toothpaste for those that can't read English. And now, as wisely pointed out by the most experienced, ICON of the outdoors, Mr. Saugeye Tom, as a fish attractant.
> 
> Preparation H: Don't leave home without it.


Yup....used to rub it on dough balls.....


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

> Ishmael describes the skin of the whale’s penis, or “grandissimus,” which is used by the mincer (one who grounds down bits of whale blubber) as a kind of cassock, or priest’s robe. The mincer pulls the skin off the whale penis and cuts holes in it, wearing it to go about his mincing, and Ishmael believes that the man looks like a kind of jovial, comical Pope, wearing his holy robe taken from a most unholy part of the whale.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

scioto_alex said:


>


Surely to be a waterproof garment. 


Saugeye Tom said:


> Yu
> 
> Yup....used to rub it on dough balls.....


Not sure I agree with this process. Wouldn't it make the dough balls shrink?

Has anyone tried deep frying and eating the cicadas yet?


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Preperation h works good....better than whale sperm


You seem to be the subject matter expert on both!  And I guess at your age, or for your weird activities with Randy, you must go through a lot of Preparation H. Are you sponsored?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

fastwater said:


> Naturally, it would have to be from the sperm whale.
> I would not use anything synthetic unless you are fishing the Hudson. There have been so many cars with bodies in them ran into that river that those fish prefer Mobil 1 full synthetic in 5/40weight.


Do female Sperm Whales have sperm or do they have eggs? Are they then called Egg Whales?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

...and who ever coined the term "pitching a jig" or "pitching a worm" ?

There is nothing "pitching" about this method of casting.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

EStrong said:


> You seem to be the subject matter expert on both!  And I guess at your age, or for your weird activities with Randy, you must go through a lot of Preparation H. Are you sponsored?


Twice


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

fastwater said:


> ...and who ever coined the term "pitching a jig" or "pitching a worm" ?
> 
> There is nothing "pitching" about this method of casting.


And along that line, is it crank bait or plug, and why now all of a sudden jerk bait?

IF you were to put the Preparation H on a crankbait, would it now be a baitcrank? Crank, lol. If you cranked a crankbait, could you say you crunk it?

Me: You gonna climb that tree?
Thee: Nope. It's already been clumb. I done did it yesterday.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

I have a ashtray on my boat.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

So who's playing Pokémon Go? Please tell me you're not...


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> I have a ashtray on my boat.


Funny, I have a boat-tray on my ash....


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Still got those helmets for sale?


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

....someone stole my ashtray out of my boat @ ladue.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Still got those helmets for sale?


They ought to make those helmets in pink.
That way on those days when we wake up feeling on the more feminine side and feel like using the women's restroom, we won't look out of place. 

Finally got the ground ready to re-set the pool. 
Had to hand dig and found out the ground gets mighty hard after having about 60,000lbs. setting on it for 8-9yrs.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Still got those helmets for sale?


You mean the ones in your basement I sold you before? Check the box labeled "Hello Kitty Man Parts". You doubled ordered those last time so I'm sure there's an extra helmet or two in there also. You busy this weekend? I have some windows that needed cleaned.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

The Cleveland browns exist solely to kill quarterbacks. 
It's way to hot outside.
I hate constipation.
Does anyone else take there phone or I pad into the pooper with them? I know its possible for farticals to get on them,but I mean I'm usually fartng all day anyways............
...........................
Now that feels way better...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Yes...every morning. ..to read e strongs posts


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Yes...every morning. ..to read e strongs posts


The reason you take your phone is because you're in there so much, you've got that old man prostate issue. Since you sit when you pee, it helps you pass the time during those slow motion piddles. I can't help it if my posts are entertaining while you're draining.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

EStrong said:


> The reason you take your phone is because you're in there so much, you've got that old man prostate issue. Since you sit when you pee, it helps you pass the time during those slow motion piddles. I can't help it if my posts are entertaining while you're draining.


No sir....just taking you to the water park...tilta swirl lil buddy...muhahaha


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

LOL... I'll be fine. I'll use those Hello Kitty floaties you just ordered off of www.iwishihadrealmanparts.com.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

EStrong said:


> LOL... I'll be fine. I'll use those Hello Kitty floaties you just ordered off of www.iwishihadrealmanparts.com.


I'm not even gonna open that


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Working in 90° muggy heat all day is awfull. 
Thank goodness we have an airconditioned bathroom to hide in;-) .
"Here i sit all tired and dirty,trying to kill time till 3·30"
Read that in a portapooper once. For some reason its always stuck with me.

Any of you columbus-dayton fm radio listeners check out 106.3 yet? Great station!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I


Saugeyefisher said:


> Working in 90° muggy heat all day is awfull.
> Thank goodness we have an airconditioned bathroom to hide in;-) .
> "Here i sit all tired and dirty,trying to kill time till 3·30"
> Read that in a portapooper once. For some reason its always stuck with me.
> ...


I do it


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I
> 
> I do it


What? Sit in a portapooper till 3:30?!?!;-)


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> What? Sit in a portapooper till 3:30?!?!;-)


And listen to 106.3...multitask


----------



## Bluntman55 (Apr 23, 2016)

The perfect porta jon would have a fridge, satellite tv, ac, and of course a killer sound system playing Bob Marley singing " I shot the sh#tter


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

No, man, pitching horseradish. Toss out a ginger root on a playing court and then throw horseradish roots at it to see who gets the closest to the target. If you implant GIS chips into the horseradish, you can track your pitches on the phone and share them from the cloud.

Bocce bowling giant pumpkins at a watermelon target is way too dangerous.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

The Bartender says, "We don't serve time travelers in here."
A time traveler walks into a bar.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Used to frame houses for years and to think back now on how many basements have a little of my lunch left in the basement before they poured them. But when we did have them the best Porter quote I always remember is, this throne we call our own,we keep it neat so please don't sh*t on the seat!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

RJohnson442 said:


> Used to frame houses for years and to think back now on how many basements have a little of my lunch left in the basement before they poured them. But when we did have them the best Porter quote I always remember is, this throne we call our own,we keep it neat so please don't sh*t on the seat!


Isn't it funny how our minds work...
Having driven many,many miles throughout the U.S. and pulled over along side the road at night out in the boonies in most every state to relieve myself(often referred to as 'kicking the tires'), I can safely say "there is most likely not one state I haven't pee'd on."
FWIW, I always made it a point to get 'the one up North' every time I went through there'.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Isn't it funny how our minds work...
> Having driven many,many miles throughout the U.S. and pulled over along side the road at night out in the boonies in most every state to relieve myself(often referred to as 'kicking the tires'), I can safely say "there is most likely not one state I haven't pee'd on."
> FWIW, I always made it a point to get 'the one up North' every time I went through there'.


I always remember my grandpa getting so pissed when me an my cousin farted around him."u guys are sick" "take that ---- to the bathroom where it belongs!"
20 minutes later,g-pa lifts his leg,(fart sound),"hahahaha,that sounded like Mickey mouse trying to start a Harley'hahaha"
Lol hypocrisy I tell you!!!!!

Anyways,I'm fishing a bass tournament for the first time ever this Sunday. Hope it don't turn me into a --- hole!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## Dirty Mudskipper (Mar 2, 2011)

Does anybody remember or miss Holiday Sands... Or at least the green monster, three railed circular contraption that hung from three chains and you wound it up until the chains tightened, let go and look out. Remember taking out many kids with my legs whipping as I held on to the top rail. Also, remember being taken out too.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Are the tires on the car, or is the car on the tires?


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

In honor of the Brazil Olympics, what's the over/under on confirmed Zika and/or super bacteria cases during the games? I'm calling 35, and it will be over that. Betting there will be many more that are confirmed but not officially reported. Ebola takes the bronze! 

http://www.cnn.com/2016/07/05/americas/rio-de-janeiro-super-bacteria/


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I've bought road hazard on my tires for the last 40+ yrs and never used it. I just put new tires on my car about 2 months ago and didn't get road hazard. now I have a flat and I've got to pay to get it repaired.
sherman


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

EStrong said:


> In honor of the Brazil Olympics, what's the over/under on confirmed Zika and/or super bacteria cases during the games? I'm calling 35, and it will be over that. Betting there will be many more that are confirmed but not officially reported. Ebola takes the bronze!
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2016/07/05/americas/rio-de-janeiro-super-bacteria/


Well...these diseases must be okay to let into this country. See'in we have an open door policy for anyone that wants to walk across our borders.

The lack of reporting doesn't mean Ebola has went away or is in this country any less. But ...the lack of reporting sure does make the public get that warm, fuzzy feeling that everything's great and under control and forget about these diseases that are coming into our country. Amazingly, this lack of reporting just so happens to be an asset to those, and coincides with those bound and determined to keep our borders wide open and even invite unknown people from other country's.
But that's a different thread...

My pup's not feeling well today.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

You know I meant the amount of cases reported in Brazil at the Summer Games sir? 

This was just on, good show.

http://www.pbs.org/spillover-zika-ebola-beyond/home/


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

EStrong said:


> You know I meant the amount of cases reported in Brazil at the Summer Games sir?
> 
> This was just on, good show.
> 
> http://www.pbs.org/spillover-zika-ebola-beyond/home/


Yes I know! 
Just hit me at the right time when I had a good rant brewing.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

sherman51 said:


> I've bought road hazard on my tires for the last 40+ yrs and never used it. I just put new tires on my car about 2 months ago and didn't get road hazard. now I have a flat and I've got to pay to get it repaired.
> sherman


I can beat that. I got a new set of Triple Treads, declined insurance, and THE NEXT DAY I hit something on I-70. I heard it whack the bottom of the car and thought little of it until I was driving a flat on 315 looking for an exit. The tire was so hot that I burned my forearm changing it. The tire shop took pity on me and replaced it for $60.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

FOSR said:


> I can beat that. I got a new set of Triple Treads, declined insurance, and THE NEXT DAY I hit something on I-70. I heard it whack the bottom of the car and thought little of it until I was driving a flat on 315 looking for an exit. The tire was so hot that I burned my forearm changing it. The tire shop took pity on me and replaced it for $60.


sorry to hear about your luck on the tire. but at least you saved a bundle on replacing the tire for 60 bucks. they charged me 20 bucks to repair my tire. but they did take it off the rim and patched the tire from the inside the aired it up with nitrogen.
sherman


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Well...these diseases must be okay to let into this country. See'in we have an open door policy for anyone that wants to walk across our borders.
> 
> fastwater and estrong...
> 
> ...


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Caught a steelhead a couple days ago


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

sherman51 said:


> sorry to hear about your luck on the tire. but at least you saved a bundle on replacing the tire for 60 bucks. they charged me 20 bucks to repair my tire. but they did take it off the rim and patched the tire from the inside the aired it up with nitrogen.
> sherman


Side note, I stopped on King Ave. to change the tire and a woman on a bike stopped and offered to call her brother to help me. I thanked her but declined.

People will still stop to offer help to strangers. I like that and I participate in what's called "pay it forward" where you randomly shoot off a favor and hope that it keeps bouncing to others.

Back in the 90s I was at a stop sign leaving a park in Wisconsin, and down the hill came a Dodge Diplomat on a flat, *** *** *** ***. Me Mr. Hippie thought aww, this one's aimed right at me. So I changed their tire and he gave me a copy of his book about discovering Jesus in the Korean war. And $2.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Dirty Mudskipper said:


> Does anybody remember or miss Holiday Sands... Or at least the green monster, three railed circular contraption that hung from three chains and you wound it up until the chains tightened, let go and look out. Remember taking out many kids with my legs whipping as I held on to the top rail. Also, remember being taken out too.


It looks like a good little fishing hole now! I've thought about trying many times but with my luck my truck would get towed and I'd have to pay a hefty fine.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Old McDonald had a ........?


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

What if Karen Carpenter are the Ham sandwich and Mama Cass had anorexia. Which one or would both of them be alive?


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

The 2016 World Cup of Hockey starts on September 17th in Toronto. NHL Regular season starts October 12th. Ice Fishing must be right around the corner...


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

View media item 79028


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

There once was a young man from Kent,
whose nose was unusually bent.
One day, he chose to follow that nose
and nobody knows where he went.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Who really is E Strong?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

What do people in China call their fine dinnerware?


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

...are the tires on the car?
...or is the car on the tires?


----------



## rrand59 (Jul 11, 2015)

fastwater said:


> What do people in China call their fine dinnerware?


A dinner jacket?


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Who really is E Strong?


A purveyor of fine wares and other items of uniqueness.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I NEED SNAKE OIL


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I NEED SNAKE OIL


THAT, is a hanging curveball my friend, LOL... 

I have said Snake Oil. You just scored some ammo, time to talk trade. I might even toss in some flashlights.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

EStrong said:


> THAT, is a hanging curveball my friend, LOL...
> 
> I have said Snake Oil. You just scored some ammo, time to talk trade. I might even toss in some flashlights.


.......love the oil


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

puzzle wordplay:

What's the difference between a chess player and a jeweler who is short of money?

One watches his pawns, and one pawns his watches.


----------

